# Wired2Fish and Power-Pole Giveaway



## fender66 (Jan 21, 2013)

Once again, our friends over at *Wired2Fish* have teamed up with *Power Pole* and are offering a giveaway!

How awesome would this be on one of our tins!

Please, be sure to thank them from "TinBoats" in the comment section.

Power Pole shallow water anchors have become essential tools for anglers who fish a lot from a boat. They not only provide a way to anchor the boat in position for bedding fish but also can allow boaters the ability to slow down in current and windy days. One of the best uses for the Power Pole is unloading and loading the boat. 
Power Poles are: 

Practical
Efficient
Durable
Quiet 

Power Pole and Wired2Fish would like to give one angler a Blade 8-Foot shallow water anchor.
The giveaway ends Feb. 4, 2013. Just fill out the form below and you're entered for chance to win. Good Luck!
One entry per person please.

https://blog.wired2fish.com/power-pole-blade-giveaway


----------



## kycolonel138th (Jan 21, 2013)

:USA1: IN =D>


----------



## hueydr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm in. Many thanks to Wired2Fish. =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 24, 2013)

:beer: Would love to win :beer:


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Jan 25, 2013)

I think I'm in!


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jan 25, 2013)

Im in this one! would make a great addition to my new Lowe!


----------



## Nowakezone (Jan 30, 2013)

That would be sweet!! :lol:


----------



## LMBDave (Jan 30, 2013)

BOOM! Definitely in on this!


----------



## Ta5teless (Feb 1, 2013)

WOO HOO!


----------



## Jigster63 (Feb 2, 2013)

Would really help me hold over mats and grass lines on Okeechobee.....I have a home made anchor stick ....be nice to go hydraulic tho.........Jiggy


----------



## fender66 (Feb 2, 2013)

Jigster63 said:


> Would really help me hold over mats and grass lines on Okeechobee.....I have a home made anchor stick ....be nice to go hydraulic tho.........Jiggy



Hey Jiggy.....you're back again!


----------



## kjames (Feb 2, 2013)

Um can I get IN on this [-o<


----------



## fender66 (Feb 3, 2013)

kjames said:


> Um can I get IN on this [-o<



Of course....sign up!


----------



## adamconant (Feb 4, 2013)

=D> Many thanks.


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2013)

Last day to enter folks! Lets get a TinBoats member to win this! :beer:


----------



## fender66 (Feb 4, 2013)

In to WIN!


----------



## bleumunkie (Feb 4, 2013)

IN


----------

